# CPVC underground



## NYCplumber.us (Jun 6, 2008)

Went out to a job today to take over for another plumber who was overbooked. They had ran all of the water distribution piping underslab using CPVC with solvent weld fittings. I see on the Flowguard web site that they allow this but not sure if any local codes have picked it up. Just wondering how often it is done elsewhere. I walked away from the job because it was specified for type L copper with 1" insulation above grade. I want to know why it is that for the longest time we weren't allowed to even solder fittings underslab but now it is OK to glue water piping underground. It seems like you are asking for problems. This is a high use commercial restaurant.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

UPC code allows cpvc under the slab, crazy yes, I stay away for cpvc all together, only place I use it is off the T&P drian pipe for electric heaters.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

UPC IS 2.9.5

Requirement

*Identification. *A permanent sign with the legible words "This building has non-metallic interior water piping" shall be fastened on or inside the main electrical panel.


----------



## NYCplumber.us (Jun 6, 2008)

*yeah you are right! thanks*

:thumbsup:


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

I know that after awhile CPVC becomes brittel, on both well and city water.
I forsee major problems with it underground.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

masterk said:


> I know that after awhile CPVC becomes brittel, on both well and city water.
> I forsee major problems with it underground.


Have you ever seen it become brittle underground?


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

22rifle said:


> Have you ever seen it become brittle underground?


I have seen it brittle only when using really dull cutters!!!

My helper was underneath and was telling me "it won't cut.....it won't cut right" I replied the only thing that isn't right under their is you, now cut the damn pipe".

He came back out and showed me....I bought lunch the rest of the week. That guy was an idiot however!!

The ONLY time I use CPVC is to tie into or repair existing cpvc. Price is not enough of a motivator for me.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*I did a remodel a few months back, replaced some water piping in a basement where the previous HO had some work done about 5 years before.*
*I tried to see how brittle the cpvc was, then took a pic figuring it might come in handy.*
*It didn't break, not even a crack, it just folded...this stuff is Flowguard.*


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> UPC IS 2.9.5
> 
> Requirement
> 
> *Identification. *A permanent sign with the legible words "This building has non-metallic interior water piping" shall be fastened on or inside the main electrical panel.


 
Ron, can you please remove that link for OR's code. I spent 2.5 hrs last night studying YOUR code for no good reason. Another couple more days of that and I'm comming up to take over the tankless market in OR. Did I mention I installed a tankless in the rain once. Soaked everything...fitting trays...rags...my rear...I don't know how you guys do it with all the rain. :notworthy


Oh, I need to get some of those signs....know a place that has them for sale?


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

JamesNLA said:


> I have seen it brittle only when using really dull cutters!!!
> 
> My helper was underneath and was telling me "it won't cut.....it won't cut right" I replied the only thing that isn't right under their is you, now cut the damn pipe".
> 
> ...


*So, in theory, if I were in yer neck of the woods and we hooked up to do a job together...I could play idiot for the day, you buy me lunch all week?*
*DEAL!*


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *So, in theory, if I were in yer neck of the woods and we hooked up to do a job together...I could play idiot for the day, you buy me lunch all week?*
> *DEAL!*


HaHa...not that easy, ya gotta make ME play idiot. What kind of food do you like??:laughing:


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

JamesNLA said:


> HaHa...not that easy, ya gotta make ME play idiot. What kind of food do you like??:laughing:


*Looks like tonights main course is CROW...unless the dam Sox wake up!*


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *Looks like tonights main course is CROW...unless the dam Sox wake up!*


The White Sox and Twins is actually a good game.

:whistling


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

JamesNLA said:


> Ron, can you please remove that link for OR's code. I spent 2.5 hrs last night studying YOUR code for no good reason. Another couple more days of that and I'm comming up to take over the tankless market in OR. Did I mention I installed a tankless in the rain once. Soaked everything...fitting trays...rags...my rear...I don't know how you guys do it with all the rain. :notworthy
> 
> 
> Oh, I need to get some of those signs....know a place that has them for sale?


The only part you should have to read is the places that show double lines seen on the edges, those indicate Oregon Amendments, others then that the code should reflect your code down there, less your CA amendments.

We love the rain up here, rough-ins are the best, not to mention top-out before the roof goes on, just love drilling holes and getting a face full of water after the bit passes between the floor line.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> The only part you should have to read is the places that show double lines seen on the edges, those indicate Oregon Amendments, others then that the code should reflect your code down there, less your CA amendments.


I could be wrong about that, those are changes to Oregon Amendments, and all might not reflect what you have in yours, but a good portion should be the same.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I could be wrong about that, those are changes to Oregon Amendments, and all might not reflect what you have in yours, but a good portion should be the same.


It is very similar but I didn't read it all. Was looking over fire stop - and water heaters...not much refference to tankless.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

JamesNLA said:


> It is very similar but I didn't read it all. Was looking over fire stop - and water heaters...not much refference to tankless.


Do they allow you to pipe pex directly to the manifold connections on your tankless?


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

I have only done that twice....two heaters on the same house. 18" before plastic is typically how I do it. On the same note, if the heater is going in the garage I hard pipe it to the attic space if I am doing a relocate. If it is a relocate to outdoors it will be pex for the run, and type L for anything exposed (stub out). Basically I don't want anyone seeing pex. With respect to the garage I dunno if that constitutes direct sunlight. I think it's indirect light which I don't think constitutes UV being an issue, but than what if a mirror in the HO garage reflects light on the pipes for more than 24 hrs.....? I think the guys that have basements should run it all day long...I prefer copper in any exposed areas. I have never had a setup where an inspector inquired about that...I'll ask on the next one. For some reason I thought it was 18" before plastic....


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

UPC section 604.11.2 says PEX can not be directly connected to a water heater, 18" between is needed.

Now Tankless is considered a water heater so that in it's self falls under this code, Right?


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> UPC section 604.11.2 says PEX can not be directly connected to a water heater, 18" between is needed.
> 
> Now Tankless is considered a water heater so that in it's self falls under this code, Right?


I knew I had 18" in my mind for a reason!!
As for if tankless falls under that code...I think it will be up to the manufacturer to disclaim otherwise. If they do not say otherwise, than existing code must be adheard to. It also depends on the reason that there is that 18" rule. If that rule makes no sense to tankless design, than it might be no issue, however if that was the case, I believe it would be written. Will check soon. Wife is barking at me to take her out....wish me luck!!


----------

